# Chip Express Tune



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I really hope this is a joke post...


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

This chip is for the older diesel engine in the Cruze 110kw is the series 1 engine with a songle OHC, the series II engine has 120kw and dual OHC's. Both are not the USA Cruze engine.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Trifecta not only has "ghost mode" making it undetectable to the dealers, but you can also go back to stock at the click of a button.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank-you. I didn't know about the ghost mode that Trifecta has. And I've seen before where the North America Cruze Diesel get's referred to as being 148 horsepower and 258 ft/lbs of torque even though it is actually 151 horsepower and 264 ft/lbs of torque (not factoring in overboost), so it seemed likely that it was for the US one. 

And no MilTownSHO it was not a joke post. I thought the point of the forums was that if you didn't know something, you asked.

Thank-you to those of you who answered my questions.  

So is it only Trifecta that has the ghost mode, or does Fleece have a ghost mode too? Sorry if these are dumb questions, I just don't know enough about tunes and ECM's and how tunes can be detected.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

One thing to remember about newer cars is that the old method of tuning by adding a chip between the sensors and the ECU no longer works. The ECUs are extremely smart and will work around these chips. If they can't the ECU will throw a check engine light. This is true regardless of fuel type - gas or diesel.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

obermd said:


> One thing to remember about newer cars is that the old method of tuning by adding a chip between the sensors and the ECU no longer works. The ECUs are extremely smart and will work around these chips. If they can't the ECU will throw a check engine light. This is true regardless of fuel type - gas or diesel.


Oh okay, good to know. Well maybe at some point I'll check into a Trifecta tune.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Any tune you install the dealer could see if they looked hard enough.

Even if you flash it back to stock it is my understanding that there is a counter that takes record of the number of times the ECU has been flashed.


----------

